
Show HN: Baqqer – Equity Crowdfunding for Makers, Inventors, Developers and You - lowglow
Hey HN!<p>I left my previous job three months ago, decided to die going broke and homeless building products I loved. I saw some awesome platforms out there, but nothing that really captured how I felt as a builder. I wanted something I could use to share what I&#x27;m working on, engage my audience in my building, raise some money, sell the stuff I made, and basically figure out a way to help me keep producing more of what people want.<p>I built Baqqer as this idea of folding in my audience into the every piece of the pipeline towards building a company. Maybe it&#x27;s a radical take on transparency all the way from discover, to prototype, to market, and beyond.<p>Here is this baby. Give me some feedback. This is v1.0 so hook me up with your insights.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;baqqer.com&#x2F;
======
tixocloud
Based off of your website, I can't really see the difference between Baqqer
and all the other crowdfunding websites. You should definitely explain your
idea of engaging your audience through every piece of the pipeline up front. I
think that's what makes you different from every other crowdfunding website
around.

Also, as a maker, it's not that I want to "Crowdfund my Passion". What I would
really love to do as an inventor is to bring "My Idea to Life" and hopefully
be successful at it.

The fact that I don't see any projects and I don't know how much I could
potentially raise is a red flag to me.

Good luck!

~~~
lowglow
Cool. I agree. I'll surface those things to the front.

Thanks!

------
lowglow
link [https://baqqer.com/](https://baqqer.com/)

